# Water in Jet Pump



## Scuba559 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have a question. I have had two jets and have been pumping grease into the tube on the pump after each time I use the motor for years. Yesterday was the first time water has flushed out. What does this mean? Is this common? Or does this mean the bearings are compromised now?

Thanks!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like one of the seals is bad.


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with Blue Rude, bad seal(s). Mine has always come out grey, but no water droplets. According to Outboard Jets, as long as you grease the bearing after each trip out to get the water out of the bearing you can prolong replacing seals until it's convienent. But if it were me I'd get them replaced right away.


----------

